# Need help with H2O smoker



## chipsnbeer (Sep 21, 2005)

i was given a smoker h20 grill as a grift last week. now i can't keep the fire at a good temp. i have charcoal with wood chips in it, and it turns to a red ash color as if it were ok for meats. but it always begins to die out with in 10 mins.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2005)

Chips:

Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  You'll like it here.

I can't answer your question but someone will be along soon who can.  We have a number of charcoal experts.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 21, 2005)

What you need to do is a "dry run", just burning enough charcoal to maintain a temperature of around 225°F.  If your smoker doesn't have a thermometer built into it, you'll need to get one of those probes that can go into an oven and hooks up to a digital readout.

Once you know about how much charcoal it will take, and learn how much charcoal to add at given intervels to maintain that temperature, the dry run is over.  

When you are ready to smoke something, soak your wood chips in water for 20 minutes before smoking.  Get the fire going.  When the chips are ready, get a piece of aluminum foil about 2' long.  Place a handful of chips on one end of the foil, then wrap the foil up so it forms a packet of chips, with a couple layers of foil between the chips the exterior of the packet.  Puncture a couple holes into each side of the packet.  Lay this packet on the charcoal, then place your meat onto the smoker.

I could usually get about 30 - 45 minutes of smoke from a packet of chips.

I have since switched to Hickory chunks with oak logs for fuel, and rarely use charcoal for anything except getting the fire started.  You might want to try using Hickory chunks as well.  Soal them for 30 - 45 minutes before use.  A good-sized chunk will provide smoke for about 45 minutes.


----------



## htc (Sep 21, 2005)

Not one of the experts, but could it be that the coals aren't hot enough yet? Maybe putting in the soaked wood too early?

Raine is one of the experts, she should be around shortly.


----------



## chipsnbeer (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for the info allen and htc, as a beginner i won't forget the information you have provided for me


thanks again.

ps: i might need help later as i keep cooking.


----------



## Raine (Sep 21, 2005)

What brand of smoker is it? 
Getting good advice already. The key is learning fire control, how much to add, and when to add it to keep a steady temperture.  I would switch from wood chips to a good wood pellet   http://www.bbqrsdelight.com/  to wood chunks.   

Get a good thermometer and a chimmney starter.

I'd say you may need to add a load of charcoal about hour and half to two hours.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 22, 2005)

I have to go with what Raine said - *what brand is it*?

Water smokers are generally along the line of a Brinkman ... sort a' looks like R2D2.


----------

